# Moderlieschen "reiben" sich



## Harry (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich beobachte immer wieder, dass die __ Moderlieschen sich an allem möglichen "reiben".
Das sieht so aus, dass sie an was vobei schwimmen, zb eine Falte der Teichfolie oder alles an unter Wasser liegende Pflanzenstengel / Blätter,
beim vorbei schwimmen reiben. 
Man sieht deutlich die Seite der Fischchen aufblitzen.
Mir ist bekannt das sie zur Eiablage Stengel putzen aber legen sie dieses Verhalten ständig an den Tag?
Auch beim schwimmen legen sie sich manchmal ganz kurz auf die Seite.
Ist dieses Verhalten normal oder haben sie eventuell ein Problem und kratzen sich an den Gegenständen?
Gruß Harry


----------



## Kamilah (28. Juli 2014)

Klingt für mich eher wie "blinken", also kratzen. Aber was man dagegen machen kann - da melden sich bestmmt noch andere, die sich damit auskennen


----------



## Sebb (28. Juli 2014)

hallo harry,

ich habe leider das selbe problem, nicht mit __ moderlieschen, sondern mit meinen gründlingen.
meine vermutung ist, dass die fische __ parasiten haben. ich habe die gründlinge erst vor kurzem in den teich gesetzt und sofort haben auch meine alten goldfische angefangen zu springen und sich zu reiben. am ende wollte ein __ goldfisch nicht mehr fressen, stand nur noch still in der ecke und hat sich nicht mehr geregt.
bei mir hat ein salzbad geholfen, ingesamt 2 durchgänge. der fisch ist wieder voll und ganz der alte - gott sei dank, dachte schon der geht drauf.

leider sind moderlieschen und gründlinge nur sehr sehr schwer zu fangen, deswegen ist mir schon 1 __ gründling hops gegangen und ich habe keine ahnung was ich tun kann..

also falls du die fische fangen kannst, kannst du sie separat behandeln, ansonsten hoffe ich hat jemand eine idee


lg sebastian


----------



## Harry (28. Juli 2014)

Euch beiden erst mal vielen Dank. 
Bin gespannt auf weitere Informationen. 
Das ist ja bitter wenn die kleinen wirklich __ Parasiten hätten.

Ich hatte 11 stk aus dem Dehner. 
Das war der Rest den sie da hatten. 
Einer war bereits tot in deren Becken geschwommen. Der Verkäufer erklärte mir das damit,  dass es schon zu warm wäre im Becken. 
Ich sagte noch, "dann ist es ja gut das ich sie jetzt Rette...".
Dann kaufte ich ein wenig später noch mal 35 von Privat.
Die aus dem Dehner gingen ein bis auf drei. 
Ich konnte sie von den anderen unterscheiden weil sie größer sind. 
Von denen die ich von privat habe ist bisher nur einer gestorben, dass war in der ersten Woche. 
Gruß Harald


----------



## Kamilah (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte letztens nach den starken Regenfällen etwas Probleme, weil der PH-Wert nicht mehr paßte. Haben dann ein Drittel des Wassers gewechselt, dann ging es wieder.

Kannst du denn in etwa sagen, ob z.B. die Dehner-Fische das schon hatten, bevor die anderen dazu kamen? Oder fing das erst mit den 35 Neuzugängen an?
Wobei ich bei Dehner keine Fische mehr kaufen würde. Fast alle, die ich bisher von dort hatte, haben nicht lange überlebt


----------



## Harry (28. Juli 2014)

Ob es mit den neuen oder mit denen aus dem Dehner kam, weiß ich leider nicht. 
Fakt ist, die aus dem Dehner sind fast alle gestorben.

Bis eben dachte ich ja auch das "reiben" wäre das normale Putzverhalten der Fischchen...


----------



## Harry (28. Juli 2014)

Was mich noch interessiert:
Raus fangen kann ich die Lieschchen leider nicht alle.
Kann ich darauf hoffen, dass es dennoch Überlebende geben wird und das Parasitenproblem sich von selbst erledigt?
Oft ist es ja so, dass nur geschwächte oder gestresste Tiere, an __ Parasiten sterben.
Vitale Tiere können entweder damit leben oder sie bekommen erst gar keine.
Leider kenne ich mich mit Fische gar nicht aus....


----------



## Sebb (28. Juli 2014)

genau das selbe frage ich mich auch bei meinen gründlingen, und noch eine wichtige frage finde ich: stecken die infizierten fische andere gesunde kräftige fische an oder können die gesunden fische sich gesund halten?


----------



## Wild (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
__ Moderlieschen haften ihre Eier an Pflanzenstengel. Dabei drehen sie sich zur Seite und streifen die Pflanze. Deine Beschreibung klingt wie das Fortpflanzungsverhalten.Schau mal nach, ob an den Stengeln was klebt. Mit Gründlingen kenne ich mich aber nicht besonders aus.
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Harry (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Norbert. 
Ob an den Seerosen was klebt weiß ich nicht, dazu müsste ich in den Teich gehen. 
An den Uferpflanzen ist nichts.
Es ist ja auch so, dass sie sich keine besondere Stelle aussuchen, sondern willkürlich beim vorbei schwimmen dieses Verhalten zeigen. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## Harry (29. Juli 2014)

Kann mir denn jemand sagen, ob es normal ist, dass sie sich beim schwimmen für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde auf die Seite drehen?


----------



## Harry (29. Juli 2014)

So krank scheinen sie nicht zu sein...
Habe eben einen großen Schwarm Babys entdeckt. 
Hätte nicht gedacht das die so frei durch den Teich schwimmen und auch nicht das sie sooooo klein sind. 
Hatte zwar vor 20 Jahre schon mal Lieschen im Teich aber damals keine Zuchterfolge....


----------

